# my first fry!!!



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

last night at 1:15 am my guppy went into labor :fun: and every thing went smoothly :roll: well as smoothly as it could have gone (it WAS my first time) 
i was able to get abought 10 fry in to the net now what do i do to keep them alive
what is their groth rate??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

THey will take about 4 months to mature (though it can happen much sooner). Finely crushed flake food will work but if you would like, microworms, vinegar eels, daphnia monia, bbs (baby brine shrimp) are all great live foods that you can culture and feed easily. Vinegar eels take awhile to culture though. Microworms can be cultured from a starter culture in about a week. Go to http://www.livefoodcultures.com to see what you like. The net has plenty of resources on these foods and different techniques of culturing them. Good luck and congrats on the spawn.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey, congrats!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats and I hope you enjoyed one of the wonders of fishkeeping. And here is to many many many many many more batches of fry.


----------

